# Dual Monitor Settings Reset



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Not sure if there is a better place to post this (Couldn't find a monitor subsection), but I just can't seem to get this issue resolved. 

A user has a dual monitor setup that every time he shuts down the computer and reboots the next morning, the monitor settings are set back to a single monitor. He has to go in and manually set up the resolution and dual monitors every day. 

I have tried to make the changes as an admin rather than just a user. I have uninstalled and re-installed the video card drivers. I've done a bit of looking around, and it seems I'm running down to a couple options. Either re-creating the user profile, or re-formatting the system. 

Before I jump into the last 2 options, is there any other things I might be able to try and see if this issue can be fixed? 

Thanks, 
Typeo


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

you are using a graphic card i assume 

check the settings under the graphic card setting or control panel 

make and model of board ?
make and model of Graphics Card 
OS ? 
that information would help.


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, Ill get the information as soon as possible and post it.

Thanks for the help,
Typeo


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait, I havent managed to get back to the users computer until now.. Here is all his system specs.

HP Z600:

Motherboard - Intel Tylersburg-WS
RAM - Xeon CPU E5520 2.27GHz
OS - XP 32 bit
GPU - Nvidia Quadro (Will add exact model soon)

I found a couple times where issues like this can occur from a program that automatically starts when Windows boots up. So I will look into that today and see if I find anything on that end.

Thanks again,
Typeo


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for another post, but I cant seem to edit my last one. The video card he has is a Nvidia Quadro FX 3800.

Thanks,
Typeo


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wanted to throw out an update. I just tried updating the BIOS, and removing allot of the programs that started up when windows boots. Neither of these attempts have worked so far.

I contacted HP, they were not sure what would be causing it, but they are sending a new Display port to DVI video adapter to see if that might do anything. Will let ya know when it comes in as to whether it fixed the issue or not.

If anybody has any farther suggestions please feel free to let me know. I am running out of ideas. 

Thanks,
Typeo


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Setup/configuration being performed from an Admin account? Try creating a new user profile with admin rights and test. 

You can also try uninstalling the video drivers/software using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and reinstall.

Aside from that, whenever I've seen issues where Windows will not "remember" the setup of hardware/software, the problem is usually the OS/registry...and the fix is a fresh install.


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dogg.

I have made the changes multiple times from an admin account. I have also re-installed / updated the GPU and Monitor drivers.

I've tried just about anything I could find from Google searches as well. The only things that I have found that I haven't tried are creating a new user profile or doing a fresh install. 

I also was informed today that he noticed whenever it states that windows has completed an update when he logs in that the dual monitor option in gone in the Nvidia control panel... To get it back he has to do another restart and then choose the dual monitor option.

That's not the original issue, but it might help in figuring out what might be causing this.

Thanks,
Typeo


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Updates should have no affect, but would just reinforce an OS issue.

Options are still the same...new profile or fresh install.

You could also uninstall the video drivers, reboot, and test using the generic drivers that Windows installs during boot.


----------



## shanwallan (Aug 18, 2011)

I also was informed today that he noticed whenever it states that windows has completed an update when he logs in that the dual monitor option in gone in the Nvidia control panel... To get it back he has to do another restart and then choose the dual monitor option.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

shanwallan said:


> I also was informed today that he noticed whenever it states that windows has completed an update when he logs in that the dual monitor option in gone in the Nvidia control panel... To get it back he has to do another restart and then choose the dual monitor option.


????


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again for the reply Dogg, Ill see if he wants to try running on the default video drivers that windows provides. Ill let ya know the results.

Also I have no idea what went on with the Shanwallan guy... /shrug


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wanted to throw out a quick update.. It seems that we might have figured out the issue, but not 100% yet. I was informed that the user started to leave his monitors on instead of turning them off while the computer was shutting down. After he started to leave them on this issue has not occurred for a few days. 

Going to keep an eye on it over the next week to see if this is a permanent fix for the issue.


----------

